# Oh Great, I Just Found out I'm Handsome. (1 Viewer)



## cacafire (Jul 3, 2010)

A group of honduran dancers came to my place of work today. They were going to dance for the employees of the company. I used the fact that I had to clean up after the event as a pretense to watch the show.

Well, let me just say that the dancers were very pretty. And as fate would have it, during one of the dances, one of the girls walked down the aisle and pulled me onto the stage. Haha! I danced to my hearts content. They didn't speak english, so I communicated un poco en español con ustedes.

To my surprise, she told me I was very handsome. "Muy guapo."

...Pues, gracias bonita. :-o

Should I purchase I ring? X\'D

:edit: Oops. My bad. I put "today". Wasn't thinking. It was "thursday."


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 3, 2010)

I suggest you buy a condom first. That's all.


----------



## alanmt (Jul 3, 2010)

Head for hollywood!


----------



## Red_Venus (Jul 3, 2010)

No rings! =D Marriage is a huge step to take with someone who's only just now told you that you're handsome! Buy her a cuppa joe and get to know her...if that fails, sad to say, I'm gonna have to go with MeeQ...at least use the protection. jk

Good luck with it...it's so awesome to be young and just embarking on a new relationship!


----------



## cacafire (Jul 3, 2010)

Actually, I don't think she'd be very supportive of condoms. In honduras they are pretty big on Catholocism, from what she tells me. It would be considered a "sin".


----------



## Foxee (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know that people were supposed to skip straight to sex after the first compliment. I'm gonna really have to be careful what I say now.

Congrats on being handsome. I won't tell you that you are because a. I can't see you and b. apparently that means I'd be on your dance card.

\\/


----------



## JosephB (Jul 3, 2010)

Take it from me, cacafire – it can be a burden. But it’s also a gift. Use it wisely, my friend – and only for good.


----------



## MEShammas (Jul 3, 2010)

With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## k3ng (Jul 3, 2010)

How do you become 'responsibly handsome'?


----------



## Sigg (Jul 3, 2010)

better "muy guapo" than "muy gordo"


----------



## Blood (Jul 4, 2010)

cacafire said:


> To my surprise, she told me I was very handsome. "Muy guapo."


You sound like a sucker.


----------



## caelum (Jul 4, 2010)

Helicio said:


> With great power comes great responsibility.


 
Oh, snap!  Laughed out loud hard.  Followed Jo's comment perfectly.


----------



## cacafire (Jul 4, 2010)

I hope you guys know that I'm not taking this too seriously, right? I thought you knew, but from reading these comments... I'm not too sure.


----------



## Sigg (Jul 4, 2010)

don't lie, you went straight home and wrote "Dear Diary, I AM A SEXXY BEAST!"


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 4, 2010)

Sigg said:


> don't lie, you went straight home and wrote "Dear Diary, I AM A SEXXY BEAST!"


 
Absolutely nothing more needs to be said; period.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 5, 2010)

Sigg said:


> don't lie, you went straight home and wrote "Dear Diary, I AM A SEXXY BEAST!"



As I writer, I would hope he spelled it "sexy".


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 5, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> As I writer, I would hope he spelled it "sexy".




But it's a diary... anything is possible! AHHHH!


----------



## cacafire (Jul 5, 2010)

Actually, since I am male, I Prefer the term "journal", thank you very much.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 5, 2010)

Well if it's a "journal" Nothing is possible. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 5, 2010)

*Great, I just found out you are ugly*

Not really.  I'm sure your mother has a picture


----------

